# Smokey British Blue Female.



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Smokey is around 10 - 15yrs old and is very healthy for her age. 
She is fully vaccinated and Microchipped. 
She is very lovable and was taken in as a rescue cat. 
Her previous owner can not care for her any more since he
lost his partener last year. 
If you can give Smokey a loving contented home to live out her days then please contact us at 
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping.....

Smokey is still looking. 
I have added a more recent pic.
She is quite thin in this pic but this is down to age.
Its not lack of food because she loves her food especially toast.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sad to see a puss looking for a home at this age bless her. Gorg thing but mine would be to much for her hes only 9 months old. Hope she finds a loving home soon and is settled for xmas.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Possible home found for the lovely Smokey.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Me and Smokey had a cuddle tonight! She's LOVELY & I'm so happy that a possible home has been found for her. =)


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we are hopeful that Smokey may consider us suitable and are just waiting for better weather to come and meet her!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tabithatabby said:


> we are hopeful that Smokey may consider us suitable and are just waiting for better weather to come and meet her!


From our conversation on the phone you sound perfect
for the lovely Smokey we too are preying for better weather
so that you can come and spend some time getting to know
Smokey. Fingers crossed it won't be too long.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Shelly, I have lost your phone number, just wanting to check we are still ok for Monday?

Louise


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tabithatabby said:


> Shelly, I have lost your phone number, just wanting to check we are still ok for Monday?
> 
> Louise


I have replied to your email hunni,
it's ok for Monday me and Smokie look forward
to meeting you.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Smokie has set off for her long journey
to start her new life with this lovely couple.
I could not have wished for a nicer couple
for Smokie to spend whatever years she has left with.

Thank you so much for taking on an elderly cat.
They are sadly very often overlooked for a younger
more agile cat. We look forward to updates of Smokie
enjoying her new life with you.

Purrrs & Hugz from all at The-Kats-Whiskers


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey travelled perfectly, not a peep from her. She was a little car sick and had a couple fo wees in the kitten pen but otherwise totally fine.

She was settled in her room on arrival, and she had a meal and a rest and used her litter tray. She then stretched out on the bed and had a good explore of the room. When we opened the door to see how she was doing she marched out intent on having a further explore so we picked her up and brought her to the sitting room, so she could socialise.

She has now had a second meal, some pate and some steak, and is watching the Winter Olympics from our laps.

She has met Sam, who she hissed at and he then hid, and Fudge, has just gone into the living room and will meet her highness.

Have no doubt she is here to stay and will be in charge by the end of the week. She is on laps and purring.....


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey had cleaned up all her food overnight, leaving a few munchies out of politeness. Larger bowls have been put on her breakfast tray.....

She is using her litter tray and is as bright as a button - we will gradually introduce her to the rest of the gang but if her performance last night was anything to go by, they should be worried! She ended the evening stretched out a sofa, sound asleep, completely relaxed. We picked her up and returned her to the bedroom for a good night's sleep without any interuptions from other cats.

Amazing old pussycat, think she has made up her mind that she is going to be happy here and the rest will have to fit around her. She just gave a hiss to Sam and Fudge and the two brothers hid behind a curtain to recover.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw nice to hear a happy ending


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she was last seen wandering around the kitchen, she has been in the office, bedrooms, been on my desk helping me type, we have shut the catflap and internal doors so she can't escape, but just letting her circulate and socialise, haven#t heard any squawks so far.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats great news


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

here she is relaxing!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw she looks well settled and it looks like you've lost your bed


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

fortunately that is in the spare room - two of our other cats are on our bed and not intending to give it up....


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tabithatabby said:


> here she is relaxing!


Awww she looks right at home and very comfortable. 
I knew from the start that you were the right people
to give Smokey her new forever home.
At teatime on the day you collected her
i was feeding the cats and looked over
to the window sill where she always sat
waiting for her tea, i missed her strange unique
meow. (have you heard it yet?)

I am so glad she is happy. Give her a big hug
and pussy cat kiss from me and everyone else at..
The-Kats-Whiskers


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she hasn't mewed yet but she purrs and purrs. tonight she will be left free range so we have left her in the sitting room put a few logs on the fire to keep her warm and she can wander as she pleases in the house. she's sound asleep on the sofa and has been for a couple of hours. till now, we have put her in the bedroom and shut the door so she isn't disturbed by visitors, but tonight she can suit herself. see where she ends up.

she has sat on laps tonight then made herself a nest on the cushions on the other sofa and is out for the count. she seems very chilled out, has grommed herself thoroughly and then gone to sleep. 

there really has been no aggro with any of the others, there four of them watching tv tonight with her and no one blinked. she has discovered their eating stations and litter trays and done an explore - she makes it clear she is ready to go out but no way, not yet.

she is doing a lot of really deep sleeping so i think she is relaxing more. she's tired from the journey and all the new stuff, so we are just letting her get on with what she wants to do, but she is very nosy and has had a good check of everywhere - sitting looking out at the fields and animals outside.

she's a very sweet old girl and i'm so glad that no one is making it difficult for her and she is confident/easy going enough not to be worried by any of the other cats.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a favourite Smokey Spot though at the moment she is in the kitchen/diner asleep on one of the chairs under the table. I think she is trying out each room/chair/bed to see which ones meet her requirements!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I :001_wub: this thread


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey Mokey continues to make huge improvements. She is eating very well, enjoyed a bit of left over Sunday roast...she also likes yoghurt. Her tummy feels very full and she looks as if she is putting on a little weight now, not quite as bony on her back and neck, you can't feel her microchip now. She is also quite lively and bright, interested in things.

She has had her first trip outdoors, normally I would keep a new cat in 3-6 weeks depending on how good they are but as she is roaming everywhere in the house, and has claimed the kitchen/diner as her main place (nice comfy chairs there and good view) she is near the catflap so we either have to keep the others in or move her. She has gone out this morning, all on her own, and when i saw she was out, called her and she came galloping in. We are in a rural area very quiet and the house is set back from the road with lots of garden around it, so there are nice bits to explore right near the door.

I don't think she will go very far anyway, just potter around it, but she was quite happy about coming in as well.

She has done remarkably well given it is just over a week since she came, she has met all the other cats, no aggro from her or from any of them, and she pops up everywhere, you look and there she is on a window cill looking out - she found one where the radiator gives a nice blast on the tummy, so she isn't daft! She also likes to lie in the sitting room in a sunbeam and follow the sun around the room and toast herself. She is a lovely old lady and we are so happy that she had joined us. She must have been loved before and she is enjoys sitting on laps and watching tv - she's doing so much deep sleeping, not catnapping, really having a good doze, so i think she will rest and pick up a bit condition wise. She is no youngster but hopefully she may have a few years ahead of her.

I do wish that folks would consider these older cats as they are so so easy going and so grateful just to have a bit of tlc and a home of their own. Particularly if you are out at work, they entertain themselves and just get on with things.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going to move this thread to "Cat Chat" in order to free up
the Adoption section for other cats/kittens in need of loving
forever homes. We will be able to continue chatting about
the lovely Mrs Toasty (Smokie)


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Sam would like to complain about Mrs Toastie as she walloped him around the chops yesterday and as far as he is concerned all he was doing was saying hello!

Mrs T is finding her paws and is bouncing around everywhere! She even had a little play yesterday with a toy mouse.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mrs Toastie, now renamed as Smokey Pokey is now top cat in charge of the entire house.

Sam made the mistake of walking past her last night when she was relaxing on the sofa, elegant grey paw stretched out and Smokey Pokey right hook right on his nose....he staggered off and hid.

She now has Saffy's old cat bed in front of the Aga, nice and warm on the Smokey back, and has her feed tray along side this, so she can guard it against marauders - though she goes through the house checking the other feeding trays just in case. 

She sleeps all night in this bed and then after breakfast, goes to her day room, and sleeps on the sofa.

I think she has taken over. She also is very lively, i caught her galloping along the hall this morning, bouncing like a kitten.

There is life in the old girl yet!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww she sounds so well settled! Lovely. I would like to re-home but most of the cats I see need re-homing without children/other pets and I have both.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Aww she sounds so well settled! Lovely. I would like to re-home but most of the cats I see need re-homing without children/other pets and I have both.


I have cats that can go with children and other cats, dogs
and some will even tolerate the odd men folk. :lol:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey Pokey has had two little explores outside and also likes fish pie, potato and all.....


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so nice to hear of a older cat finding a lovely retirement home, x


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Add leek and potato soup to the list of things she likes.....She likes to sit at the table with us at lunchtime.....very keen in any left overs.

We caught her galloping and pouncing yesterday, as if she were a young kitten. Her coat is getting softer and she is sleeping like a log. 

Her lights are on full beam and she is all over the place, you keep meeting her in different places.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

it is so good to hear that this old puddy tat has a lovely home and has settled in well  i would love to re-home an older cat but before that we would like a kitten friend for oakley to play with he is 9 months old and in need of a furry play friend.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

yes she is great, she looks very old, but she is quite lively, and she is grooming herself and generally very interested in things, spends a lot of time asleep, or looking out of windows.

she has tried the first of her new food, to see if we could get her to put on a bit of weight, and she likes chicken and pumpkin. she does quite a lot of exercise as well, pottering up and down the hallway and into the office to supervise. she isn't afraid of any of the others, justs walks past them and ignores them.

most older cats like her are so easy, ok they are not ideal for a kitten who wants rough and tumble, but they sort of take care of themselves.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

She had a big adventure yesterday, walked about 150 yards up to the barn to have a look round.

She has also taken over Bunny's wicker igloo....not a happy Bunny. Smokey was sleeping in it all afternoon and evening, with Bunny glowering on the chair.

Here she is sleeping off her big adventure.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww she looks so happy and relaxed.
It is wonderful to hear she is enjoying life to the full.
Thats all i ever wanted for Smokey and now she has the best
retirement home ever. Can i come and live out my retirement
there when i'm old? lol


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we have just had to order another wicker igloo so that they can both have one on the worksurface and glare at each other as Smokey has been in it all day....Bunny is not impressed. It is her igloo, in her spot, and Smokey has basically nicked it.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

this is Smokey in residence in Bunny's igloo.

Guilty, not at all.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tabithatabby said:


> this is Smokey in residence in Bunny's igloo.
> 
> Guilty, not at all.


She does look comfy in there bless her.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

tabithatabby said:


> we have just had to order another wicker igloo so that they can both have one on the worksurface and glare at each other as Smokey has been in it all day....Bunny is not impressed. It is her igloo, in her spot, and Smokey has basically nicked it.


Where did you buy the igloo from & how much, looks really nice and comfy!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwww I love happy endings  we have one of those bed's but there is always an argument over the top bunk  we got ours from Lidl Tigertots but you have to keep an eye out for when they have them in Pets at home sell them to but cost alot more there


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I got it on ebay there are lots on there. the original one came from Lidl but if they don't have them then ebay always do. i think it was around £30.00 including carriage.

we got another one for Stripey 1 from Zooplus but it is much larger and won't fit on worksurface in the kitchen whereas these do. they like them as no other cat can threaten or surprise them as we put it in the corner under the cabinets so they can see all intruders etc. The zooplus one is better made but it is too big for the kitchen.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

fortunately the second cat lookout post has arrived and Smokey and Bunny now guard both ends of the work surface.....

when the new one was unpacked, Bunny leapt into it and grabbed it, but they swap around - when Smokey is in hers you can sometimes just see a pink paw as she blends into the background being grey. 

anyway peace is now restored!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally got a picture of both old biddies in their Biddy Bunkers, Smokey on the left and Bunny on the right.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey is developing management skills, poor Fudge, our extremely kind and gentle ginger ex feral, made the mistake of walking within 6ft of her second home - the basket in front of the Aga - he was sworn at and retreated in confusion, all he wanted to do was be friendly.

It seems to be a case of Old Biddies Rule....


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

bless, what a lovely happy story.. May she have many more happy years with you. x


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately while we were out yesterday she, Bunny and Ziggy, our burmese brute, have had a fight, found lots of grey fluff on the mat and Smokey hiding in the utility room cupboard, plus Bunny had performed wonderful liquid poo on the kitchen worksurfaces, (and in the sugar bowl!) so a right old set to must have happened.

Ziggy is just a twit, he knows he is doing wrong but a switch in his head goes. He plays with the younger boys but is a mixed up kid. At one point years ago we did consider rehoming him, but he immediately began to behave so we kept him, plus the right home didn't really emerge for him when he was advertised. He is true to the breed in that he is bet kept as a solo cat, but we have persevered with him, and he loves the outdoors here. Just every now and then he is a pain and will pick fights - usually if the other cat just tells him to ziggy off he does, just sometimes he doesn't. He is also a very large boy. He was sold to us as a british blue, but we soon realised he is a burmese which is a very different breed profile - if we had read it first we would never had had him but there we are, stuck with him. When he is good he is lovely but he is sometimes on the naughty step!

Smokes was very upset, not a purr, so we gave her lots of cuddles and tuna, and she is fine now. We keep her and Bunny segregated over night from the others so they have peace and quiet to sleep and chill and it's usually fine when we are around as if we hear her growl we go and sort out any issues she has with anyone, and generally she has been top cat and is reprimanding someone else. She and Bunny have also become buddies and formed the old biddies club to guard the kitchen/diner from all other felines!

We have to go out today, so the girls will be in a Ziggy exclusion zone. He is a silly boy, he is just insecure himself - he was turfed out when a breeder moved and left behind to be a stray for a year, which would have destroyed him as he loves people. He just has this manic streak in him - he is the only cat we have that bites or scratches you, he just strikes you without warning. Poor lad, clearly he has issues but usually he is good. He is happiest up at the barn, mousing and doing his checking of boundaries, he takes it very seriously although only in good weather.

I have no doubt that Smokey will get over this little set back as she is fine this morning, eating her breakfast and purring like crazy. Just one of those things that happens and sad for her that she was scared and worried.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey is back to her chirpy self and Ziggy has an ASBO.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol at the asbo


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Ziggy's ASBO was quite easy - just stop being a grumpy old so and so and leave other cats alone.

Our young donkey, Vodka, who we rescued from the meat trade, was very quiet and scared when she arrived, but 'blossomed' into a right little hooligan. Her favourite trick was removing one of the other donkey's rugs - we used to find poor Ferguson naked in the rain as she had pulled his rug over his head. Her Asbo covered all her bad behaviour.....

1. I must not molest Ferguson in any way.

1a) Statutory rape of Ferguson is not permitted.
1b) Grevious bodily harm is not permitted, this includes hanging onto his tail with my teeth and swinging, grabbing him by the neck and tugging and biting his legs.
1c) Chasing Ferguson up and down the field till his little legs are tired is also considered anti social behaviour unless he clearly indicates that he wishes to participate in an exercise session.

2. All equine equipment must be treated with due respect.

2a) I must not remove rugs which are hanging up to dry and drag them all over the mud in the yard and stand on them.

2b) 2a applies not only to my own rugs but those rugs belonging to other horses and donkeys on site.

2c) I must not remove rugs which are being worn by other horses and donkeys. This particularly refers to Ferguson's rugs. I must pay particular attention to weather conditions and not remove his rugs on a wet and windy day.

2d) If I violate item 2 (c), I must leave the rug in a clearly visible position in the field and not hide it in the longest grass and the wettest area.

2e) I will not laugh if in the process of recovering said rug mum falls over in the mud and long grass and comes in very wet and dirty and in a severely bad humour.

2f) I must not take headcollars that are hanging outside my stable, drag them through the bars of the stable and then chew on brand new lead ropes.

2g) I must not remove mangers from the wall by scratching my bottom on them. Dad has now hung the manger 6 times and while mum says that maybe the bolts are not strong enough, when I sit on the manger it tends to give way. If I remove the manger from the wall, I should not be grumpy if my breakfast is delayed while emergency repairs take place.

3. I must not chase stable cats, whether in the stable or on the yard or on the new Vodka tracks. This particularly applies to burmese blue Ziggle who is still recovering from post traumatic shock having been chased and donkey handled by myself. In my defence, if he was stupid enough to sit right in the middle of the track and refuse to move, what did he expect?

Item 3 will equally apply to any other felines stupid enough to venture within reach of myself. The most likely cats at risk are Sam the Man, Fudge a.k.a Horatio due to his likeness to David Carusa, and Saffy (though Saffy may well be able to stand up for herself, being a notorious donkey eating cat).

4. On the extremely rare occasions that carrot or apple peelings are added to my breakfast or dinner, I will not roar and make rude noises and attempt to monopolise three feeding stations. I will permit Aimee and Ferguson to eat their breakfasts and dinners without the added stress of a Vodka donkey attempting to share their manger. I must note that there is not room for two donkey muzzles to be in the manger simultaneously.

5. When in season I will try to conduct myself with decorum. The entire world does not need to know that I am up for it. It is extremely unladylike for me to stand and wee and show my donkey parts to anyone who is unfortunate enough to be in the vicinity. I will not flaunt myself at Ferguson and scare the pants off him if he were wearing any.

6. I will under no circumstances attempt to donkey handle a feed bucket while held by mum and will wait at a discreet distance while the breakfasts and dinners of all three donkeys are being equitably distributed between the three mangers. I will not complain that my manger has less than anyone else's.

7. I will not let me myself out of the stable at night (I wish to appeal on this one as it was Aimee that had the idea and opened the door) and will not under any circumstances enter the feed store and eat the chicken food.

8. If I have violated item (7) above I promise not to crow.

9. I will not throw buckets across the stable, whether or not they are empty.

10. I will permit my forehead to be combed on demand and without warning.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

new pictures of smokey on windowcill, catching a sunbeam


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

good read. wtg smokey:thumbup:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

update on Smokey Pokey.

She has gone off her food today, we will take her into sitting room tonight for cuddles and see if she will brighten up, if not vet tomorrow for check up.

She had been doing really well, put on loads of weight, but has become very pickey, and has lost a bit.

Dreadful feeling this may be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

That is the image of my Smokey! who lived to be twenty!! 
He only slowed doen the last six month of his like!
So there is plenty in your smokey yet!
Hope he gets the home he deserves!
Would be half temped - but don't think my young cat (who's 15) would accept him
DT


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Smokey is probably wrong side of 15, and a tiny little frail girl, she would pass for older.

We will take her in tomorrow for some blood tests, suspect the kidneys are failing. She was eating very well for a few months - we have had her since February 2010 - and getting a nice soft coat, seemed quite perky, but the last few weeks she isn't as interested in food, no matter what we buy to tempt her, she has canned foods plus fresh chicken fish prawns whatever she wants but she just isn't keen at the moment.


----------



## Miss_Chievous (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope she's ok. Have enjoyed reading this whole thread tonight about the antics of the menagerie!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is worse, today she ran out and hid in the grass, torrential rain, it's as if she is wanting to go somewhere to die. found her on the edge of the pond, soaking wet, sat with her for an hour with towels drying her, when i came back in after doing the donkeys, she rushed out again, narrowly missed being hit by the hay lorry then tried to hide in the grass again.

she is booked at the vets at 1440 so see what they say but not expecting good news.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything crossed here for Smokey


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I have really enjoyed reading Smokey's thread. I really hope it is not bad news at the vets.

All the best today xx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

worst sort of news. did blood tests and kidney function very bad, was 50/50 whether to pts right then, but husband needs time to take it in, so she has had some injections and come home, we'll see if we can get her to eat or not, but suspect that over the weekend a decision will have to be made.

her creatine and urea readings very very bad. we are talking, at most, weeks, if not days. all we can do is keep her comfy if we can and not let it go on.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't really know what to say  . You gave Smokey a second chance and if it is really the old girls time atleast she will pass knowing what it is to be loved xxx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Poor Smokey. I can see from this thread that she's had so much love from you. You've done well for the old girl. Hugs


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh that is such sad news but in Reading the thread I know she has had the best home any old kitty could have wished for to live out her days.
I'm hoping the next few weeks days are as pain free as possible.

Best wishes x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats really sad news. I know her last few weeks (hopefully) will be full of love.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has eaten and drunk a little and watched highlights of Glastonbury. we were doing stuff over the weekend but have cancelled it all, so we can veg out with her.

she is a brave little lady but so frail. anyway, whatever time she has left we will do all we can to make it special for her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

eaten and drunk some milk this morning, was quite perky last night. i know it is very borrowed time but at least she is still quite interested in things, she has been wanting to go out, so one of us will go out with her and keep an eye on her.

she is very skinny and needs grooming but she gets too upset being combed and bites or wees on you, so I will leave her. it's hardly going to harm her now.

it's horrible this watching and waiting on death row. wondering is this the day. i have done it with so many cats now but it never gets easier - you want to give them as long as possible, but worry that they may be in pain or discomfort, usually they tell you quite clearly when they are ready.

I was ready to have pts at the vets yesterday and the vet left us alone to say goodbye to her. But Smokes was wandering around the room, sitting on the window cill looking out, sitting on my lap purring, so i went against my own instincts and brought her home to see if the drugs would perk her up a bit for a little while. In the end i think it was the right decision as she was happy last night, sitting with us and purring.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has spent all day in the kitchen sink..... i have put a large fluffy towel in there for her to lie on. It does make doing the dishes a bit difficult....

we have dug her grave this afternoon, was doing a lot of work in the garden and planting shrubs and trees, so we found the place she liked to sit outside and fortunately it is a soft area not full of enormous bits of granite, so we have a hole ready for her. and a tree to plant on top of her.

i am not sure when/how to make the decision, she isn't distressed has slept a lot and drunk and eaten a bit, she can come through and watch tv and have cuddles and see how we are tomorrow.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh bless her heart. It must have been hard for you to do that task this afternoon - sending hugs your and Smokey's way.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Smokey,so sorry to hear she is not well,our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

worst possible thing has happened, she has gone out and we can't find her, have spent the last hour looking. I think she has gone off to die.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

just found her, far side of the pond, in 2ft high reeds! having an adventure.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

tabithatabby said:


> just found her, far side of the pond, in 2ft high reeds! having an adventure.


Sounds like she's still having fun glad you found her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

here she is on an earlier adventure a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

What a lovely lady she is and a bit of a character by the sounds of it


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is watching tv and had tuna for supper. she is perkier, i know it is a false dawn but at least she is happy.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

tabithatabby said:


> she is watching tv and had tuna for supper. she is perkier, i know it is a false dawn but at least she is happy.


I'm glad that Smokey is happy and when the time arrives for her passing I hope that she will remain peaceful. I'll be thinking of you and your beautiful old girl x


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

well we had her grave dug but we have planted the tree, as she clearly isn't quite ready to be interred.

she has had another steroid/vitamin b injection and has started on fortekor - she is eating very well again and is very perky, again we have found her out at the pond, sitting on a chair, watching the dragonflies, we also found her stranded on a rock surrounded by water.....had to be rescued....

she is clearly on very borrowed time but much brighter, talkative, living on tinned salmon at £1.50 a tin, plus we have bought some cheap fresh salmon for her.

so while two weeks ago it looked like pts time, we aren't out of the woods, but we are feeling much better.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to hear she is still enjoying life  Carry on spoiling her.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that she is continuing to enjoy what time she has left. It sounds like you are spoiling her, deservedly so, & she isn't willing to give up those salmon dinners.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we have also found a way of giving her tablets without having our hands shredded by front claws! she may be old, frail but she is feisty.....it's lovely that she has still got so much fight. even when it is used seriously against you.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Just read this whole thread and wanted to say my thought's are with you and her.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Be as it may that she is living on borrowed time but at least she is enjoying what time is left and obviously doesn't want to leave you just yet.Hope she has many more days of pleasure and continues to enjoy the good food that you obviously give her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish she would appreciate the cost of the medication, given it took 2 tablets to get any down her tonight, even with a pill popper. Razor sharp front claws and excellent technique of pretending to swallow but keeping in cheek for at least five minutes then spitting out.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she had a lovely day yesterday, she was very bright, ate a lot. She spent the afternoon asleep on the bridge over the stream, in the sun, watching the insects and frogs, sharpening her claws, and generally very happy. She was out most of the afternoon, came in had her dinner, and went to bed, very tired. She is perky this morning, having breakfast.

The medication really seems to be keeping her much brighter, ok she is still skinny but she is alert and her eyes show she his happy, not that horrible fixed stare they have when they are miserable and uncomfortable which she had when she was at the vets. She's much better, still not out of the woods as her kidneys won't miraculously get better, but at least she is enjoying life more.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is outside this morning in the sun, sitting on a rock, next to the pond, watching the wild life. she has had two breakfast so far today and managed to get her tablet down her first time!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Lovely to hear she still enjoys life even if at a slower pace


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Gosh I've just read this entire post now and I must admit my eyes are watering. Smokey is certainly a very lucky puss to have found you and your lovely house for her to retire in!

Hopefully Smokey will perk up a bit more, she sounds like such a lovely puss!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has had another steroid injection and the vet suggested retesting her in two weeks to see what the bloods are like, just in case we dare try to clean up her teeth a bit to make her more comfy.

she was out again yesterday, sitting under the chairs at the pond, watching the insects and frogs. touch wood still eating well.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Madam has been rescued three times today from the burn and the pond, she was in the burn, all four feet, having a drink, then on the edge of the pond, soaked up to her tummy....brought her in, marched out again.

She is now drying off on her bridge!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Great to hear how she's doing, keep posting!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is really bouncy, today she was out doing her circuit of the pond, gambolling like a little lamb. then she got tired and came in and slept in the sink - towell in it of course we have to do the washing up elsewhere.

then she chilled out on the bridge again for a couple of hours, then brought herself in. i feel terrible to think that she was 50/50 being pts and now while i know she isn't well, she is clearly feeling better and enjoying herself.

feisty old lady.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

That's wonderful!:thumbup:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is still with us, i found her walking along the stone **** wall this morning, then around the pond again.

i have brought her in five times so far!

she is bouncing around like a kitten! sadly she is stone deaf, so we like to keep an eye on her if she is out, but she is determined to be an outdoor girl!


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

I have just read this thread for the first time through to the end and am so happy that Smokey has picked up. I had to close the browser down half way through as I was about to cry when you said you had dug her grave 

Have a wonderful time Smokey, I hope you still have many long and happy days prancing around the pond keeping your owners on their toes xxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she was sick this morning so i have another injection to give her tomorrow. but otherwise she is bright and determined.....

she still prefers to sleep in the sink, with a bath towel in it - don't ask why, but that's what she wants!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mrs Smokey is still with us, another injection due Friday, still eating well, quite happy.

Apart from the daily fight to take her tablet, she is fine.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We are having to fit another cat flap in the office door so that the boys can go out, as we can't keep Mrs Smokey in - she is very very deaf and it isn't safe for her outside unless we are with her. We caught her walking along the stone wall at the roadside and while we are in a quiet country lane, there is traffic on the lane, and if she starts walking along the lane and doesn't hear it, it will be an ex Smokey.

She also tried to commit suicide by running under the wheels of a delivery van to our house, so she is banged up in the kitchen diner, which is an old biddy zone, where she and Bunny have their biddy bunkers and water fountain, food and litter trays, plus best view in house. They have recently been joined by Stripey 1 who has decided that camping out in Bedroom 3 (again with all feline en suite facilities) is boring and she overnights with them now as the door is closed so that young lively boys cannot get in and disturb the snoring of the three old biddies.

She's doing very well, another jab today and the daily battle to get the tablet down her, she is very smart, as soon as i open the cupboard, she dashes into her biddy bunker and you can't get her out of it so have to wait till she comes out again.

And she is still commandeering the sink with a bathtowel in it for comfort.

Oh what it is to be under the paw.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so pleased to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Great to hear she is still enjoying life, despite the battle with the tablet:lol:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

still with us, had further jab on Friday and still taking her tablets quite well. eating well and lively.

she is not as fat as you would like and she is refusing to be groomed, but otherwise she is in good spirits.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we may be on the final leg of smokey's journey

she is still bright in herself and eating well, but we were unable to get her injection done this week, as she has no scruff left! she has lost a bit more weight so it is hard to get a needle into her.

the vet came out and did it this time, but we have managed fine up till now.

fingers crossed she has a little longer.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fingers crossed indeed!

I'm so pleased to hear she's still bright.

The first post on his thread was nearly 14 months ago now, and it sounds like on the whole, she's had a pretty good extra year so far. Let's hope there's more to come!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I have my fingers crossed for her, lets hope she has many more happy days with you


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is bright in herself but there isn't much weight on her. but so long as she eats and is happy, we wait and see. it's so sad but at least she has had a bit longer.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

here she is today, still going strong.



















the straw basket is where she likes to sleep, or she quite likes to sleep in the corner behind the magimix

she's still eating well and very perky, still managing to give her the tablets and injections so just keep going.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread really does pull on the heartstrings!

What a fantastic journey and a huge well done to you for looking after Smokey and giving her a comfortable, happy & restful retirement. 

She is a beautiful old girl and i've really enjoyed reading all about her 'adventures' and seeing her photos :thumbup:


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

I really shouldn't read threads like this at work *sniffle*. 
I half expected sad news when I saw there was an update today, but how nice to see that's not the case  Go Smokey!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Kat74Em said:


> I really shouldn't read threads like this at work *sniffle*.
> I half expected sad news when I saw there was an update today, but how nice to see that's not the case  Go Smokey!


You and me both! So glad it wasn't and how nice to see Smokey is still enjoying life


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ahh, she is cutey!
Can I ask what tablets and injections she is taking? Looks like I now have a cat with CRF so I am learning all I can...


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has a fortekor tablet once a day and a steroid and vitamin injection every two weeks.

she is eating well, very perky, quite a solid tummy. she is a very tiny oap but she is holding her own at the moment, touch wood.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is getting ready to hang her stocking up and is looking forward to xmas. she's still very well, seems to have, fingers crossed, stabilised, eating well, quite perky, she will have a special meal on xmas day and no doubt supervise the cooking.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is great news! I'm so pleased!
All the best to you all!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Merry xmas to you and Smokey!!!


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

Yay! Merry Christmas to Smokey and her humans


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gosh im so glad shes still with you.. such a lovely thread to read if a little tearful at times 
Merry christmas to you all xx


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

tabithatabby you the best for taking smokey on :thumbup:

hope you have a nice xmas.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Well Done. Long May You live Smokey! And A Merry Christmas. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless you and best wishes for Christmas


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

This was a xmas present for Stripey One but it looks like Mrs Smokey has claimed it for herself.....she looks suitably regal!

She enjoyed xmas day, helped in all the cooking and tasting and is now sleeping it off.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

What a lovely picture, she sure does look regal, may she have many more happy days asleep in her stolen bed:thumbup:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I've just read this whole thread and I can feel the tears pricking at my eyes - what a lovely little character Smokey is, I wish her all the best and hope she continues on long into 2011


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

let's hope, she is a frail old lady and it won't take much to knock her over, but for the moment, she is eating well, quite happy, and we take each week at a time.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has stopped eating today, she is going to the vet at 1400. sadly i think she may not be coming home.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh no, poor baby, my thoughts are with you. She has done so well to come this far!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Poor girl.
All the best from me and my cats.
She has had a long and happy life so far.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

just back from vets, she has had some injections to perk her up, but if they don't work, then that's it

between jabs, she has been quite happy, eating well, bright. she missed her jab on friday - we got our weeks wrong - so hopefully now she is back on the meds she will be ok for a little longer. if not, well it's back to digging!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aw gosh, I really hope it helps for a little longer, but if not, at least you know you have given her so much more time than was expected, and she's been so happy with you! Good luck, let us know how things go.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor girlie - hope she picks up. At least she's had lots of tlc and couldn't be in better hands xx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is resting, she managed a little bit of cream from a spoon, and i got a bit of a miaouw and a purr.

hopefully the treatment will kick in and she will be brighter. if not then she has had enough. It's ironic on friday i ordered another jab for her, as we do them at home, which is why the vet said that although looking at the cat today you would easily justify her being pts, the fact that i hadn't mentioned her being poorly on friday made it worth giving her a chance - she was late with her jab this week, so hopefully now she is back on it, she will go back to how she was. she is skin and bone, but she was trotting around the kitchen, on the work surfaces, every time you open the fridge you have to give her some milk, as she asks for it, and she was happy to come in at night and watch tv. so while she looks terrible, i feel happy enough in that she was till saturday bright. 

oh well, it won't be long i am sure but we have at least tried everything for her.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sending hugs to you both x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Thinking of you both, hope Smokey perks up


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she's gone. we brought her into the sitting room to be cuddled and watch tv. she was sleeping then she woke up, struggled to get off my lap, had lost all her legs and was not focussing so clearly on the way out. her breathing was shallow but she was getting distressed.

vet has just been and smokey is gone. very sad. she was a lovely old lady.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry.You gave her all you could and more.Run free Smokey.x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I well up with tears when i hear anyone's cat died but especially this time as i have followed her story, very sad indeed.

Rest in peace Smokey.

Be happy that you did all you could for her and that she had a happy life, my thoughts are with you. x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm very sad to hear of your loss. You gave a lovely old lady a good home. Sleep well Mrs Smokey.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

RIP Smokey, you were a star.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Dear Smokey, RIP. You were much loved. Run free xxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

the kitchen is very empty no smokey on the work surface where she basically lived.

might be able to do some cooking!


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Rip Smokey. You clearly had a lovely life at the end. <3


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sleep well, Smokey. She was greatly loved in her last months


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

i can't quite clear all her clutter off the kitchen work surfaces.

it's raining hard out side tonight and she is just a few yards away under her tree.

my cardigan, which she was wrapped in while i cuddled her, on her last night, is still in the shower, where she slept till we buried her. i haven't been able to move it yet.

daft i know.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

tabithatabby said:


> i can't quite clear all her clutter off the kitchen work surfaces.
> 
> it's raining hard out side tonight and she is just a few yards away under her tree.
> 
> ...


That's not daft, you are still very raw with emotion and the cardigan is a last connection with her, after all it probably still has her smell and fur on it. At least she is not far from you and you can visit her grave. It never gets any easier though does it!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

it's a very expensive cashmere long cardigan from London, which i bought 25 years ago, it is still my favourite but coming apart at all the seams etc i keep meaning to try to repair it.

it was the warmest thing i had so she was wrapped in it on her last night, as we cuddled and chatted, and when she was gone, she was put in the shower room and covered with the cardigan. it smells of her but also of death. I will launder it one of these days and repair it, just can't quite do it yet!

i have moved her baskets so we can chop and prepare food again but her water fountain is still there. the other cats use it so will leave it there.

she was a little thing but we miss her very much.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Smokey obviously had good taste then I found the hardest things were removing bowls etc and the routine you get into with them and obviously always expecting to see them. I think there will be lots of people on the forum who miss all the stories and updates, thank you for sharing Smokey with us.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

her bits and pieces have been put away and when another elderly british short hair comes along, a bed is waiting.

her tree over her grave is beginning to bud up and will soon be in flower, Saffy's grave, our previous blue, is sprouting daffodils. So sad that the two old biddies are gone but never forgotten.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We went on the search for a british blue but ended up with two geriatric persians - neither of which are blue. so what, they are lovely cats, very much in need of a final home.

Next time we have a death in the family, the search for a british blue will resume.

The little persian is quite like a cross between Saffy and Smokey, as frail as Smokey but with a bit of the Saffy I rule the world attitude. She marches around quite the thing, not fazed by anything, just like the Saffy did. Smokey didn't quite have enough of the self confidence.

It's sad when you lose these old ladies, as they have strong personalities.


----------

